# Suche leere Einzeladerspulen von Lapp



## mnuesser (3 Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

einige von euch arbeiten ja auch bei Schaltschrankbauern,
vielleicht habt ihr ja noch nen paar von diesen leeren Plastkspulen
über, wo normalerweise 250m Einzeladern drauf gespult sind.
Meldet euch einfach per PM bei mir.

Gruss Markus


----------

